# Tacna vs Ica cual es mejor ciudad?



## lordPOLLITO (Nov 6, 2009)

bueno amigos soy nuevo en este foro y quiero hacer un thread de mi ciudad q es Tacna con otra ciudad hermosaq es Ica las 2 tienen casi la misma poblacion OJO solo estamos compienten las ciudades NO el departamento entero haber q sale:banana::banana:

comienzo con fotos de Tacna


































































pongan fotos de Ica


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

creo q Ica... apesar d ser una ciudad mnos important3e (sin mnospreciarla) Ica tiene mas cosas q Tacna... como el Plaza el Sol creo q asi se llama ... Saga Falabella, Norkys, Rokys, Tottus a diferencia d Tacnan x eso m ncluso x Ica 
salu2


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Los threads versus hace mucho que están PROHIBIDOS en SkyscraperCity:



> 16 - Se encuentran totalmente prohibidos los hilos del tipo "versus", es decir todos aquéllos que pretendan comparar o poner a competir distintas estructuras, ciudades y países.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

^^ Sip!!! esos threads no están permitidos en SSC, lo único que hacen es provocar rivalidades innecesarias.

Lordpollito te recomiendo visitar las Normas del Foro para que no empieces con el pie equivocado.


----------



## lordPOLLITO (Nov 6, 2009)

:ENSERIO NO SABIA LAS NORMAS hno:hno: waaa q se va hacer kay:


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Simplemente pídele a la moderación que elimine el thread y punto.. y a aprenderse las normas... por cierto bienvenido, adoro tu tierra ya que viví ahí como 3 años. kay:


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

A parte de que este tipo de threads no stán permitidos, no creo q los foristas de Ica nos molestemos, creo yo.
Y bueno respondiendo tu pgta, ni Ica ni Tacna, realmente nos falta muchísimo como ciudades.
Las ciudades peruanas aún distan de mi prototipo de ciudad bonita, claro hay zonas de ciertas ciudades mas interesantes q otras, pero en conclusión no me llegan a satisfacer.
Saludos!


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

lordPOLLITO said:


> :*ENSERIO NO SABIA LAS NORMAS hno:hno: waaa q se va hacer * kay:


Leerlas antes pues =) bienvenido :lol: 



.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

:lock::lock::lock:


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

:lock::lock::lock:


----------



## Limbert (Jan 24, 2009)

+111!!!!



lean los tags......


----------



## lordPOLLITO (Nov 6, 2009)

ENTONCES LO HARE EN EL OTRO FORO DE SKYSCRAPERLIFE

SALU2


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Bienvenido y hazte un thread de Tacna, que hay muy pocos por aquí


----------



## juanchristian (Jun 25, 2008)

ya, déjenlo, no lo hizo con mala intensión... no hagan carga montón...


----------



## Limbert (Jan 24, 2009)

lordPOLLITO said:


> ENTONCES LO HARE EN EL OTRO FORO DE SKYSCRAPERLIFE
> 
> SALU2


No te preocupes puedes crear thread de cada ciudad pero x separado...



Te vas a elextremo......


----------



## lordPOLLITO (Nov 6, 2009)

JAJAJA LIMBERT ME DESCUBRIO JAJAJ si ps soy elextremosur del otro foro

salu2


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

lordPOLLITO said:


> JAJAJA LIMBERT ME DESCUBRIO JAJAJ si ps soy elextremosur del otro foro
> 
> salu2


jajaja lo descrubieron xP


----------



## lordPOLLITO (Nov 6, 2009)

TODO EL MUNDO VOTA POR ICA PORQ SERA 

q le faltara a Tacna q no sea mall pa ganarle a ica ?

salu2


----------



## Darko_265 (Jul 31, 2007)

bienvenido


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Este tipo de threads no están permitidos.

Ahora, recordemos que la moderación se ha tomado TODA la semana libre...el foro ha estado sin moderación adecuada por varios días. Así que no me sorprendería que este thread permanezca abierto por varios días. 

Y sí, sí me quejo y con justa razón.


----------

